# Bed Pan "poo" brownies - seriously delicious



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I am having bad luck finding a good mold. The ones I'm finding are the goofy emoji ones. Can I ask where you got yours?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Sky said:


> I am having bad luck finding a good mold. The ones I'm finding are the goofy emoji ones. Can I ask where you got yours?


I like the one by wal mart called poo doh - you can find it via a google search....sorry for my late reply!


----------

